# Q - ΚΟΠΠΑ



## Cynastros

Τι να σήμαινε η ταυτόχρονη συνύπαρξη του < κόππα > με το  κάππα για τους αρχαίους Έλληνες , και ποιες άλλες γλωσσικές ανάγκες, άν εξυπηρετούσε ? 

αυτή είναι μια απορία που θα ήθελα να λυθεί άν υπάρχει τρόπος. 
  ευχαριστώ .


----------



## cougr

Cynastros said:


> Τι να σήμαινε η ταυτόχρονη συνύπαρξη του < κόππα > με το  κάππα για τους αρχαίους Έλληνες , και ποιες άλλες γλωσσικές ανάγκες, άν εξυπηρετούσε ?
> 
> αυτή είναι μια απορία που θα ήθελα να λυθεί άν υπάρχει τρόπος.
> ευχαριστώ .



Γεια σου Σύναστρε, ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ.


----------



## Cynastros

Γειά σου  cougr   ευχαριστώ,  αυτό το είχα κοιτάξει νωρίτερα , αλλά δεν συμφωνείς ότι στο νόμισμα,  κάτω από την κοιλιά του Πηγάσου , το γράμμα είναι διαφορετικό από  τον κεραυνό [στίγμα] που υπάρχει στο κείμενο ? με μπερδεύει λίγο.


----------



## elliest_5

Cynastros said:


> Γειά σου  cougr   ευχαριστώ,  αυτό το είχα κοιτάξει νωρίτερα , αλλά δεν συμφωνείς ότι στο νόμισμα,  κάτω από την κοιλιά του Πηγάσου , το γράμμα είναι διαφορετικό από  τον κεραυνό [στίγμα] που υπάρχει στο κείμενο ? με μπερδεύει λίγο.


Μα ναι, όπως λέει και στο άρθρο, είναι δύο διαφορετικές εκδοχές του γραφήματος, από τις οποίες αυτή που χρησιμοποιείται στις λέξεις είναι αυτή που μοιάζει με το λατινικό Q (η άλλη είναι για τον αριθμό 90). 

Το ενδιαφέρον είναι οτι ενώ τα δύο αλλόφωνα [k] (όπως *κ*ορμός) και [c] (όπως *κ*ερί) εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν στα Ελληνικά, από πολύ νωρίς έπαψαν να διακρίνονται γραφικά. Τα αντίστοιχα ζεύγη αλλοφώνων που επίσης δε δηλώνονται γραφικά είναι: [ɟ] (*γκ*εμι) - [g] (πά*γκ*ος), [ç] (*χ*έρι) - [x] (*χ*ώρα) και [ʝ] (*γ*έρος) - [γ] (*γ*άτα).

(Τα σύμβολα αντιστοιχούν στο διεθνές φωνητικό αλφάβητο)


----------



## Cynastros

Δεν αποτελεί μυστικό ,αλλά ένα από τα αλφάβητα του Ελληνικού χώρου ήταν αυτό.
  Α-Β-Γ-Δ-Ε-[στίγμα ή δίγαμμα] -Ζ-Η-Θ-Ι-Κ-Λ-Μ-Ν-Ξ-Ο-Π-[κόππα] -Ρ-Σ-Τ-Υ-Φ-Χ-Ψ-Ω- [σαμπί ].
  Μεταξύ των τριών γραμμάτων- φθόγγων που σταδιακά σίγησαν , είναι και το κόππα [18], παρέμεινε όμως η αριθμητική τους αξία [6-18-27 ], μέχρι την επικράτηση της λεγόμενης αραβικής αρίθμησης [6- 90 - 900]. 
  Το ερώτημα μου είναι γιατί να υπήρχαν ταυτόχρονα δύο γράμματα [κάππα- κόππα]με την ίδια ηχητική αξία [ισοδύναμη], αν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση. 
  Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι αυτό δεν ισχύει, θα ήταν περιττό και οτι μάλλον φανέρωνε άλλον ήχο παρόμοιο με αυτόν του κάππα, σε διαφορετική όμως κλίμακα και με διαφορετικό τον τονισμό της συλλαβής στην οποία μετείχε.     
Η απορία μου εστιάζεται στο ερώτημα , πώς εκφράζεται σήμερα αυτός ο ήχος γραπτά, αν εκφράζεται.


----------



## elliest_5

Πρέπει να τονίσουμε πως το [k] και το [c] ΔΕΝ είναι σε καμία περίπτωση ο ίδιος ήχος! Ο πρώτος παράγεται όταν το *πίσω μέρος* της γλώσσας ακουμπάει στην * υπερώα* (το πίσω, μαλακό, μέρος τους ουρανίσκου) και γι' αυτό ανήκει στην κατηγορία των "υπερωικών" (velar) συμφώνων, ενώ ο δεύτερος ήχος παράγεται όταν *η ράχη* της γλώσσας πλησιάζει ή ακουμπάει στο μπροστινό, σκληρό,  μέρος του *ουρανίσκου* (ουρανικά σύμφωνα - palatal).

Υπάρχουν γλώσσες όπου οι δύο αυτοί ήχοι *έχουν διαφοροποιητική αξία**, που σημαίνει οτι αν αντικαταστήσεις τον ένα με τον άλλο στο ίδιο περιβάλλον, τότε παίρνεις μια διαφορετική λέξη. Στα Νέα Ελληνικά δε συμβαίνει αυτό και απ' ο τι δειχνουν τα στοιχεία δε  συνέβαινε ούτε στα Αρχαία. Δηλαδή, οι δύο αυτοί ήχοι βρίσκονται σε *συμπληρωματική κατανομή : *ο ένας δεν μπορεί να βρεθεί στο ίδιο περιβάλλον που βρίσκεται ο άλλος, συγκεκριμένα δεν υπάρχουν λέξεις με τον ήχο [k] πριν από [e] και _ γιατί πριν από αυτά τα δύο φωνήεντα χρησιμοποιείται πάντα ο ήχος [c]. Για το λόγο αυτό, στα Ελληνικά οι δύο αυτοί ήχοι δε θεωρούνται δύο διαφορετικά φωνήματα αλλά αλλόφωνα. 

Τώρα, στα αρχαία, αρχικά δηλώθηκε η διαφορά τους (που είναι αναμφισβήτητα υπαρκτή) αλλά όταν παρατηρήθηκε ότι δεν υπάρχει περιβάλλον όπου μπορεί ο ένας ήχος να πάει στη θέση του άλλου τότε η γραφική τους διάκριση θεωρηθηκε περιττή: ένα <Q> έμπαινε πάντα και μόνο μπροστά από ένα [a], [o],  ή σύμφωνο ενώ ένα <Κ> έμπαινε πάντα και μόνο μπροστά από [e] και , αφού λοιπόν η κατανομή τους ήταν τόσο σταθερή, η απλοποίηση ήταν αναμενόμενη, και οι δύο ήχοι γράφονταν ως <K> και δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μπερδευτούν αφού πάντα θα ήταν [k] πριν από [a,o,u ή σύμφωνο] και πάντα [c] πριν από [e] και  



*Βασικά, για να είμαστε απόλυτα ακριβείς και στα νέα Ελληνικά μπορείς να βρεις ζεύγη λέξεων όπου οι δύο ήχοι εναλάσσονται μπροστά από [a], [o] και  με αποτέλεσμα τη διαφοροποίηση λέξεων. πχ. "κυάλι" [cali] - "κάλοι" [kali], αλλά σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις τα [ca, co, cu] θεωρούνται αποτέλεσμα συνίζησης [ciali]--> [cali]. Και, οπωσδήποτε, το γεγονός αυτό δεν αναιρεί σε καμία περίπτωση το ότι οι δύο αυτοί ήχοι βρίσκονται σε συμπληρωματική κατανομή στα περισσότερα περιβάλλοντα, γεγονός που αυτόματα τους καθιστά αλλόφωνα._


----------



## Δημήτρης

elliest_5, τα σύμβολα που χρησιμοποιείς είναι IPA, σωστά;
Υπάρχει κάποια διαφορά που μου διαφεύγει μεταξύ /cali/ και /kjali/;


----------



## elliest_5

Δημήτρης said:


> elliest_5, τα σύμβολα που χρησιμοποιείς είναι IPA, σωστά;
> Υπάρχει κάποια διαφορά που μου διαφεύγει μεταξύ /cali/ και /kjali/;


   Ναι, IPA, ακολουθώντας το γνωστό πινακάκι  (βλ. palatal Vs velar) η προφορά του [c] ακούγεται εδώ (ε, τέλος πάντων το προσπαθεί ο κύριος  - ουσιαστικά είναι ο ήχος του "*κ*ερί". 

Βέβαια, οι λέξεις όπου έχουμε συνίζηση όπως το "κυάλι" έχω την υποψία ότι δεν προφέρονται απ' όλους το ίδιο...γενικά το φαινόμενο της συνίζησης έχει "τραβήξει" πολλά, αφού σε εποχές γλωσσικού "καθαρισμού" θεωρήθηκε φαινόμενο αξιοκαταφρόνητο - βλ. πχ. ταινίες και τραγούδια της δεκαετίας του εξήντα που λένε [pios] αντί για [pjos] (ποιός), [aδel*fi*a mu alites pu*li*a] κλπ. Και σήμερα ακόμα κάποιοι προσπαθούν να το αποφεύγουν. 

Τώρα η αναπαράσταση [kj] είναι το [k] συν το ημίφωνο [j], δύο χωριστοί ήχοι δηλαδή. Αν και γενικά έχω δει μεταγραφές "κε" --> [kje], αν θέλουμε να μαστε αυστηροί, δεν πρόκειται για ακριβώς τον ίδιο ήχο με το [ce]. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση της συνίζησης μάλιστα, μια διαφορετική μεταγραφή μπορεί να έχει σημασία, γιατί μπορεί όντως κάποιοι άνθρωποι να προφέρουν ένα ξεκάθαρο [ca] και άλλοι κάτι ανάμεσα στο [kia] και το [ca], που θα μπορούσε να παρασταθεί ως [kja] (παρόλο που και παλι η αναπαράσταση δε θα ταν 100% ακριβής)


----------



## Δημήτρης

Μάλιστα, ευχαριστώ.
Το γνωστό πινακάκι βγαίνει και σε μεγάλο;


----------



## elliest_5

Δημήτρης said:


> Μάλιστα, ευχαριστώ.
> Το γνωστό πινακάκι βγαίνει και σε μεγάλο;


Αυτή εδώ: http://web.uvic.ca/ling/resources/ipa/charts/IPAChart96.pdf
είναι μια ελαφρώς παλιότερη εκδοχή, αλλά δε νομίζω να χει αποκλίσεις...


----------



## Cynastros

Δηλαδή  στην πράξη , σωστά  θα υποθέσουμε ότι γραφόταν το ..<Συρακούσαι  - Συρακούσ*σ*αι > , με κόππα και όχι με κάππα , όπως και το <Κόρινθος> . 
Αλλά  ακόμα κι όταν  ο τονισμός σε μια λέξη αλλάξει,  η διαφορά του Q - K , δεν μεταφέρεται αναλόγως και στον τρόπο γραφής της λέξης ?  π.χ . της Κορίνθου ή Κορινθόθι ή Τρικόρ*υ*νθον , Τρικορ*υ*νθόθεν, Τρικορ*υ*νθοί.  [ Ησύχ. <Κόρυνθος > μάζης ψωμός ], είναι φανερό οτι εδώ  υπάρχει  τροπή του  < ι > σε <υ> και  νομίζω οτι στην αρχαία Ελληνική γλώσσα αυτή η διαφορά , ήταν αισθητή στην ακοή απο τον τρόπο της άρθρωσης κάποιας πρότασης ή μιας λέξης.. 
Δεν είναι πιθανό οι λόγοι αυτοί  να κάνουν τη διαφορά επιβάλλοντας το γράμμα  Κ,  ή  το , Q ,    π.χ. QΟΡ*Ι*ΝΘΟs – ΚΟΡ*Υ*ΝΘΟS - ΤΡΙQΟΡ*Υ*ΝΘΟS  ?
  Είναι σημαντικό να γνωρίζουμε , αν και πόσο επηρεάζουν ,  αυτού του είδους οι αλλαγές και άν ο τρόπος  γραφής της λέξης είναι σωστός με  κόππα ή κάππα.
[ευχαριστώ , ελπίζω να μη σας μπέρδεψα]


----------



## elliest_5

Cynastros said:


> Δηλαδή  στην πράξη , σωστά  θα υποθέσουμε ότι γραφόταν το ..<Συρακούσαι  - Συρακούσ*σ*αι > , με κόππα και όχι με κάππα , όπως και το <Κόρινθος> . αλλά  ακόμα κι όταν  ο τονισμός της λέξης αλλάζει,  η διαφορά δεν μεταφέρεται και στον τρόπο γραφής της λέξης ?  π.χ . της Κορίνθου ή Κορινθόθι ή Τρικόρ*υ*νθον , Τρικορ*υ*νθόθεν, Τρικορ*υ*νθοί.  [ Ησύχ. <Κόρυνθος >μάζης ψωμός ], που έχουμε τροπή του  < ι > σε <υ>  , επειδή κάποτε αυτή η διαφορά ήταν διακριτή στον ήχο, δεν είναι πιθανό η λέξεις αυτές να κάνουν τη διαφορά και στο γράμμα ,<Κ – Q > QΟΡΙΝΘΟs – ΚΟΡΥΝΘΟS  ?
> Είναι σημαντικό να γνωρίζουμε , αν και πόσο επηρεάζουν ,  αυτού του είδους οι αλλαγές και άν ο τρόπος  γραφής της λέξης είναι σωστός με  κόππα ή κάππα.


Γεια και πάλι

Εφόσον η διαφορά μεταξύ <K> και <Q> είναι αυτή που εξηγήσαμε στην προφορά (<Κ>=[c], <Q> = [k]) η γραφή του ενός ή του άλλου γράμματος αποσκοπεί στη διαφοροποίηση αυτών των δύο ήχων και μόνο. Τώρα, η προφορά ως [k] ή [c] εξαρτάται *αποκλειστικά *από τον ήχο που έπεται, όπως είπαμε, αν ο ήχος που έπεται είναι πρόσθιο φωνήεν [e], _ ή [y] (η προφορά του Υ μεχρι το 10ο αιώνα - σαν το γαλλικό u) τότε προφέρουμε [c]: [ce]/[ci]/cy] και, στο αιολικό/δωρικό αλφάβητο γράφεται <Κ> σε αντιδιαστολή με το <Q>. Το πώς προφέρονται/γράφονται οι υπόλοιπες συλλαβές μιας λέξης δεν έχει λόγο να επηρεάζει το συγκεκριμένο ήχο/γραφή...με ποια λογική να γινόταν αυτό;

Όσο για τις Συρακούσες και την Κόρινθο, υποθέτω ότι η γραφή "Συρακούσσαι" είναι απλώς ανορθογραφία, όσο για την "Κόρινθο", το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι η προέλευση του συγκεκριμένου τοπωνυμίου είναι προελληνική (και προϊνδοευρωπαϊκή), οπότε δεν μπορούμε να την ετυμολογήσουμε...όμως φαινόμενο τροπής του  σε [y] δεν παρατηρείται γενικά -αφού η τάση είναι το αντίστροφο-, ίσως η εναλλακτική γραφή Κόρυνθος-Τρικόρυνθος που καταγράφει ο Ησύχιος να ναι επιρροή από εξίσου παλιές ονομασίες όπως "Ζάκυνθος" και δεν ξέρω καν αν αντιστοιχεί και σε εναλλακτική προφορά (ο ιωτακισμός του Υ ολοκληρώθηκε μεν τον 10ο αιώνα αλλά μπορεί να είχε ήδη ξεκινήσει από τον 5ο αιώνα, αφού αυτές οι διαδικασίες παίρνουν αιώνες...)_


----------



## Δημήτρης

/offtopic

Από το λίγο που έχω ψάξει, παρατηρώ ότι οι αρχαίοι μας πρόγονοι ήταν το ίδιο "ανορθόγραφοι" με εμάς... Αναρωτιέμαι πόσες ανορθογραφίες να έχουν παγιωθεί από τότε...


----------



## elliest_5

Δημήτρης said:


> /offtopic
> 
> Από το λίγο που έχω ψάξει, παρατηρώ ότι οι αρχαίοι μας πρόγονοι ήταν το ίδιο "ανορθόγραφοι" με εμάς... Αναρωτιέμαι πόσες ανορθογραφίες να έχουν παγιωθεί από τότε...


To καλύτερο είναι οτι χάρη σ' αυτές τις ανορθογραφίες μπορούμε εμείς να μάθουμε περισσότερα για τη γλώσσα τους! (μονοφθογγισμοί διφθόγγων, απώλεια διάκρισης μακρών/βραχέων, ιωτακισμός κλπ αλλαγές χρονολογούνται με βάση στα λάθη στις επιγραφές: όταν ξεκινάνε να μπερδεύουν συστηματικά το <Ο> με το <Ω> σημαίνει πως χάθηκαν τα μακρά, όταν μπερδεύουν το <Η> με το <Ι> σημαίνει πως άλλαξε η προφορά από [e] σε _!)  _


----------



## Δημήτρης

Σωστό και τρομερά ενδιαφέρον.
Αυτό που θέλω να μάθω ιδιαίτερα είναι πότε και πώς χάθηκαν τα διπλά σύμφωνα από την επίσημη γλώσσα. Γενικά έχω πολλές απορίες για τις αλλαγές της προφοράς με το πέρασνα του χρόνου και ίσως εδώ δεν είναι το κατάλληλο μέρος.


----------



## Cynastros

Υποθέτω ότι η γραφή ακολουθεί τους κανόνες και τα μέτρα της φωνής.
   Η κατανομή των συμφώνων σε μια λέξη , δίνει μια δυναμική τέτοια ώστε το φωνήεν που προηγείται ή έπεται  να αποκτά μεγαλύτερη ένταση από όποια θα είχε χωρίς τα σύμφωνα.  Ίσως για το λόγο αυτό  γινόντουσαν [στιγμιαία] όλες οι τροπές των φθόγγων . με αυτή τη λογική το αντιλαμβάνομαι. 
  Για το < Συρακούσσαι> είναι πολύ παρακινδυνευμένο  να πεί κανείς ότι πρόκειται περι ανορθογραφίας. Πλειάδα αρχαίων συγγραφέων  όπως ο Αισχύλος ,ο Στράβων , ο Πολύβιος , ο Εκαταίος , ο Δημήτριος γραμματικός κ.α.  παραθέτουν  ονόματα όπως..
  Αιγούσσαι, Αργινούσσαι, Λαγούσσαι, Οινούσσαι, Πιθηκούσσαι, Πιτυούσσαι , Σειρηνούσσαι , Συρακούσσαι,Σκοτούσσαι, Φαρμακούσσαι, Φυ[ω]κούσσαι κλπ.  
  Ο τόνος περισπωμένη πάντα και αφορούν συμπλέγματα νησιών.   Δεν θεωρείται λάθος η γραφή με ένα σίγμα , ούτε με δύο , ούτε στο Οδυσσεύς  Α 145 κ.α. ,ούτε στο Οδυσεύς που γράφει  η Ιλιάδα Γ268 κ.α.
  Είναι βέβαιο  ότι μια διαφορετική γραμματική ήταν γνωστή στους τότε συγγραφείς.    
Τα σύμφωνα λειτουργούν σαν οδηγοί του αέρα - ήχου , [των φωνηέντων] για την παραγωγή λέξεων , χωρίς αυτά [τα σύμφωνα] δεν θα υπήρχε καμία γλώσσα. Το σύμφωνο παίζει το ρόλο του εμποδίου ώστε να υπάρξει μεγαλύτερη ένταση στα φωνήεντα και κυρίως στα τονιζόμενα.
    Δεν είναι τυχαία μονά ή διπλά,  κάποιες φορές αυτό εξαρτάται και από την λέξη που προηγείται ή ακολουθεί , είναι το μέτρον για τους αρχαίους και η αρμονία.


  Κάποιος Παρμένων έγραψε ένα τετράστιχο  για το κόππα,  [θέλοντας μάλλον να καταδείξει  την λεπτότητα του ήχου]ή τουλάχιστον αυτό απέμεινε .. τον  3 π.χ. αι.
  Ανήρ γαρ έλκων οίνον , ως ύδωρ ίππος,
  Σκυθιστί φωνεί, κ΄ουδέ κόππα γινώσκων..
  Κείται δ΄ άναυδος εν πίθωι κολυμβήσας
  Κάθυπνος , ως μήκωνα φάρμακον πίνων.


----------



## elliest_5

Δημήτρης said:


> Σωστό και τρομερά ενδιαφέρον.
> Αυτό που θέλω να μάθω ιδιαίτερα είναι πότε και πώς χάθηκαν τα διπλά σύμφωνα από την επίσημη γλώσσα. Γενικά έχω πολλές απορίες για τις αλλαγές της προφοράς με το πέρασνα του χρόνου και ίσως εδώ δεν είναι το κατάλληλο μέρος.


Όντως είναι ένα πολύ μεγάλο θέμα: για τα διπλά σύμφωνα (geminates) - χωρίς να βάζω το χέρι μου στη φωτιά γιατί δεν έχω πρόχειρη κάποια σχετική βιβλιογραφία, όταν τη βρω θα επανέλθω, - νομίζω ότι χάθηκαν σχετικά νωρίς σε σχέση με τις υπόλοιπες αλλαγές. Για τις σημαντικές αλλαγές από την αρχαία στην Ελληνιστική κοινή δες  εδώ-μαζί με τα βοηθητικά κείμενα, προσφέρει μια καλή συνολική εικόνα...όσο για τα διπλά της Κυπριακής, αν και δε νομίζω να λέει κάτι που δε γνωρίζεις ήδη δες το σχόλιο εδώ



Cynastros said:


> Υποθέτω ότι η γραφή ακολουθεί τους κανόνες και τα μέτρα της φωνής.
> 
> Για το < Συρακούσσαι> είναι πολύ παρακινδυνευμένο  να πεί κανείς ότι πρόκειται περι ανορθογραφίας. Πλειάδα αρχαίων συγγραφέων  όπως ο Αισχύλος ,ο Στράβων , ο Πολύβιος , ο Εκαταίος , ο Δημήτριος γραμματικός κ.α.  παραθέτουν  ονόματα όπως..
> Αιγούσσαι, Αργινούσσαι, Λαγούσσαι, Οινούσσαι, Πιθηκούσσαι, Πιτυούσσαι , Σειρηνούσσαι , Συρακούσσαι,Σκοτούσσαι, Φαρμακούσσαι, Φυ[ω]κούσσαι κλπ.
> Ο τόνος περισπωμένη πάντα και αφορούν συμπλέγματα νησιών.   Δεν θεωρείται λάθος η γραφή με ένα σίγμα , ούτε με δύο , ούτε στο Οδυσσεύς  Α 145 κ.α. ,ούτε στο Οδυσεύς που γράφει  η Ιλιάδα Γ268 κ.α.
> Είναι βέβαιο  ότι μια διαφορετική γραμματική ήταν γνωστή στους τότε συγγραφείς.
> Τα σύμφωνα λειτουργούν σαν οδηγοί του αέρα - ήχου , [των φωνηέντων] για την παραγωγή λέξεων , χωρίς αυτά [τα σύμφωνα] δεν θα υπήρχε καμία γλώσσα. Το σύμφωνο παίζει το ρόλο του εμποδίου ώστε να υπάρξει μεγαλύτερη ένταση στα φωνήεντα και κυρίως στα τονιζόμενα.
> Δεν είναι τυχαία μονά ή διπλά,  κάποιες φορές αυτό εξαρτάται και από την λέξη που προηγείται ή ακολουθεί , είναι το μέτρον για τους αρχαίους και η αρμονία.


 
   Γενικά στα κύρια ονόματα (περιοχών/ανθρώπων) η ορθογραφία ήταν και είναι πάντα πιο ελαστική, οπότε όντως η έννοια "ανορθογραφία" είναι σχετική. Όσο για τον Όμηρο, εκεί ναι, πολλές φορές η εναλλακτική ορθογραφία είναι για μετρικούς λόγους.  

Τώρα για τις εναλλαγές συμφώνων-φωνηέντων γενικά σε μια γλώσσα, ευθύνεται η φωνολογία και συγκεκριμένα η συλλαβική δομή της συγκεκριμένης γλώσσας: δηλαδή, σε κάθε γλώσσα επιτρέπονται συγκεκριμένες συλλαβικές δομές, με συγκεκριμένους ήχους που μπορούν να αποτελούν  την αρχή, τον πυρήνα ή το κλείσιμο μιας συλλαβής. 



Cynastros said:


> Κάποιος Παρμένων έγραψε ένα τετράστιχο  για το κόππα,  [θέλοντας μάλλον να καταδείξει  την λεπτότητα του ήχου]ή τουλάχιστον αυτό απέμεινε .. τον  3 π.χ. αι.
> Ανήρ γαρ έλκων οίνον , ως ύδωρ ίππος,
> Σκυθιστί φωνεί, κ΄ουδέ κόππα γινώσκων..
> Κείται δ΄ άναυδος εν πίθωι κολυμβήσας
> Κάθυπνος , ως μήκωνα φάρμακον πίνων.


Το "ουδέ κόππα γιγνώσκων" είναι έκφραση των αρχαίων, που σημαίνει κάτι σαν το δικό μας "δεν ξέρει που παν τα τέσσερα". Στην εποχή του Παρμένωνος το κόππα δε χρησιμοποιείτο πια στη γραφή, απλώς παρέμενε η έκφραση


----------



## Cynastros

Γενικώς αυτό το μυστηριώδες σύμβολο άλλοτε σαν αριθμός άλλοτε σαν γράμμα  ιερό ίσως , με το οποίο σημάδευαν τότε με πυρωμένο σίδερο στο μηρό ως παράσημο τους   ίππους ευγενών, μεταξύ των οποίων και ο Βουκεφάλας του Αλεξάνδρου [ Κοππατίες ίπποι και κοππαφόροι]  εξ ού και το νόμισμα με τον Πήγασο . κάποιοι λένε ότι το κοππατίας , από το .. κόπτοντα ταις οπλαίς  το έδαφος ..  βλέπε Πήγασος.
Και στη μουσική..
..οι μεν αυστηροί και χαριέντες παίδες ηγάπησαν υπερφυώς , οι  δ’ άνανδροι και διατεθρυμμένοι  τα ώτα δι’  αμουσίαν και απειροκαλίαν , ούς  φησιν Αριστόξενος χολήν  εμείν, όταν εναρμονίου ακούσωσιν , εξέβαλλον …το δε Σαν { } αντί του Σίγμα Δωρικώς ειρήκασιν . οι γαρ μουσικοί, καθάπερ πολλάκις …το Σίγμα λέγειν παρηιτούντο δια το σκληρόστομον είναι και το ανεπιτήδειον αυλώι , το δε Ρώ  [κόππα] δια το εύκολον πολλάκις παραλαμβάνουσι και τους ίππους τους το εγκεχαραγμένον έχοντας  Σαμφόρας [εκ του Σαν] καλούσιν
       ίσως θέλοντας να δώσει την έννοια του βαρβάρου Σκύθα ώς απαιδεύτου ο Παρμένων  έγραψε το .. 

   .. Έλκων  οίνον, ως ύδωρ  ίππος [Πήγασος] , 
  Σκυθιστί φωνεί  κ’ ουδέ κόππα  γι[γ]νώσκων..  
  ότι  αυτός ο Σκύθης  είναι άμουσος , όσο κι άν προσπαθεί , δέν ..


----------

